# American Barn milky way



## SquarePeg (Jul 21, 2020)

Not a ton of detail in the milky way here due to all the light polution from nearby cities but - to be able to get even this less than an hour from Boston was great.  Was out there with 2 photo friends on Sunday night but it clouded up right before the mw rose above the horizon.  One of them called me last night at 9:30 to say she went back there and skies were clear so I jumped in the car (mw core visibility was to start at 10:30 and needed to catch it early before it was too high up to include the barn).  There were some wispy clouds in the way, but all in all I am happy with it.  Going to try a stack later to see if I can bring out some more of the mw.  Maybe went a bit too far with the noise reduction...




Americana by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 21, 2020)

VERY WELL DONE!!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 21, 2020)

Jealousy just oozed out of every pore of my skin.

Smashingly excellent!


----------



## Space Face (Jul 21, 2020)

Yeah, fantastic stuff.  I like the 'stars' and stripes theme.  Clever.


----------



## PJM (Jul 21, 2020)

Very nice image.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 21, 2020)

Beautiful image. =]


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 21, 2020)

Soocom1 said:


> VERY WELL DONE!!!!



Thanks!



480sparky said:


> Jealousy just oozed out of every pore of my skin.
> 
> Smashingly excellent!



Thanks!  Are you a barn fan?  I know a lot of photographers are into them.  I have a pic somewhere of a half collapsed barn that is pretty cool I'll have to dig it up.  



Space Face said:


> Yeah, fantastic stuff.  I like the 'stars' and stripes theme.  Clever.



Thanks!  Yes we Yanks are very clever 



PJM said:


> Very nice image.



Thanks.  Not far from where you live!  This is in North Hampton.  I may go back for a sunrise shot before they take the flag down.  I read that they put it up on the 4th and take it down a few weeks later so time is running out...



Mike Drone said:


> Beautiful image. =]



Thank you.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 21, 2020)

Here's another version of this one with a photo bomb by Betsy the cow.




Moooolky Way by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 21, 2020)

Last one for today of this one.  Tried a stack with Starry Sky Stacker (first time using that software).  I think I like the single shot better but what do I know!




Barn stack by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 21, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 22, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice.



Thanks. 

@480sparky  here’s that other barn I mentioned.  It was just one of those “saw it from the road and pulled over” snaps.  It’s too far away to go back for sunrise or sunset light.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 22, 2020)

I hate to see barns run down like that, they are such beautiful buildings.  Nice image set =]


----------



## Space Face (Jul 22, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Nice.
> ...




There is something very photogenic about once loved but now neglected buildings and machinery.  Sad yes but also affords good photographic opportunities.


----------



## terri (Jul 22, 2020)

Beautiful!   

You're really killing it this month.   I just nominated one of the comet images for POTM - please someone, for pete's sake get this girl another nom!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks so much Terri!


----------



## bulldurham (Jul 23, 2020)

Try the Hoya Skyscape filter as it really tones down the ambient city light. I just purchased but have been thwarted 3 nights in a row with nasty storms, the MoveShootMove Star Tracker device...it essentially follows the stars so you can shoot 2 minute exposures at ISO 800 with incredible detail and zip in the noise department.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 23, 2020)

bulldurham said:


> Try the Hoya Skyscape filter as it really tones down the ambient city light. I just purchased but have been thwarted 3 nights in a row with nasty storms, the MoveShootMove Star Tracker device...it essentially follows the stars so you can shoot 2 minute exposures at ISO 800 with incredible detail and zip in the noise department.



you are reading my mind BD. I just ordered the MSM last night and have been considering a filter.


----------



## bulldurham (Jul 23, 2020)

Keep in mind the filter won't work on 14mm and below. I am going to send you a PM for a link to a FB page of a friend of mine who is using the MSM quite successfully and who has walked me through most of the operations.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 23, 2020)

Stunning, absolutely stunning. 

And I like the one where Bessie wandered into the picture too!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 23, 2020)

bulldurham said:


> Keep in mind the filter won't work on 14mm and below. I am going to send you a PM for a link to a FB page of a friend of mine who is using the MSM quite successfully and who has walked me through most of the operations.



Is it by focal length or filter thread size?  I sometimes shoot with the Samyang 12 mm f/2 or I use the Fuji 14 mm f/2.8. I used the Fuji 16 to 80 for the comet photos and it performs really well although it’s only an F4.   Might give it a try for mw some day.


----------



## bulldurham (Jul 23, 2020)

If the lens isn't flat at the end of the barrel, the filter won't fit a curved surface.


----------



## weepete (Jul 24, 2020)

That's a great shot!


----------



## stevebohne (Jul 28, 2020)

I don't think you have to apologize for the light pollution, I enjoyed this very much.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 28, 2020)

weepete said:


> That's a great shot!



Thanks!



stevebohne said:


> I don't think you have to apologize for the light pollution, I enjoyed this very much.



Thank you!


----------

